
We are the owner and one of the professors from UnemployedProfessors.com AMA - tonyedgecombe
https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/5v7wvg/we_are_the_owner_and_one_of_the_professors_from/
======
danso
The owner apparently decided to withdraw their IAMA but you can see a cached
version of the post here:

[http://archive.is/EdvDf](http://archive.is/EdvDf)

> I'm the owner of UnemployedProfessors.com, and I'm joined here today by
> /u/IamDeleuzienne and /u/IamProfessorRogue, two of our star writers. You
> might have seen an article about us on reddit's front page last week (TIL),
> which led to several requests for an AMA. We're here to answer your
> questions and share our stories. Proof We get some pretty crazy clients and
> a lot of hatemail, which we understand. We help people cheat. Sometimes we
> are infiltrated by journalists or other academics who try to dox us.
> Sometimes people try to 'out' us as a fake paper mill. For example, this
> Daily Dot journalist who planned to expose us, only to receive an A- paper
> written by /u/IamDeleuzienne As far as we know, we're the only major site
> that writes original papers, guaranteed to pass TurnItIn. Edit: 9pm EST -
> We're still answering questions, and will be answering them throughout the
> evening, but there are around 1500 comments, I need to pee and my professors
> are doing work for the site in between responding, so there may be a delay.

Edit: Apparently UnemployedProfessors.com serves up everything, including
account login, via insecure HTTP:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/5v7wvg/we_are_the_own...](https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/5v7wvg/we_are_the_owner_and_one_of_the_professors_from/de02xhb/)

